# Buss trying to convince PJ to stay, Rambis getting fired...who will be coach?



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Phil Jackson, Los Angeles Lakers: Jackson maintains that this season will be his last as an NBA coach. Even so, one league source said the Buss family is trying to convince Jackson to return in what could be a less taxing lockout-shorten season. Jerry Buss will likely be deliberate and guarded with any decision he makes on a potential replacement.
> 
> Kobe Bryant(notes) has said he is rooting for longtime assistant coach and former Lakers teammate Brian Shaw to get the job. Byron Scott took the Cleveland Cavaliers’ coaching job last summer rather than wait for Jackson to retire. Nate McMillan, also a possible candidate, recently signed a contract extension with the Portland Trail Blazers.





> Kurt Rambis, Minnesota Timberwolves: Rambis is expected to be fired, but it’s uncertain when the decision will be announced, several league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> Kurt Rambis' chances of returning as Timberwolves coach are "slim," one league source said, after Minnesota finished with the league's worst record.
> 
> Rambis is 32-132 in two seasons with the T’wolves, including an NBA-worst 17-65 this season with the league’s youngest team. Minnesota general manager David Kahn declined to talk about Rambis’ future in a news conference on Wednesday, but cited the team’s lack of improvement since All-Star weekend.
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=mc-spears_nba_coaching_carousel041511


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Phil is gone after this year and Shaw will be the replacement. Deal with it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol...I have no problem dealing with it....I was just asking a question


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i really hope rambis isn't coach of the lakers. would suck for him to be fired the same year that fill is leaving too.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

It's not Rambis' fault that team doesn't have any talent and they drafted like ****ing morons.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

i have a feeling that Rambis would succeed if he had a team of veterans instead of the youngest team in the league.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I expect it will be Shaw. I think he has the players' respect and will keep the same offense in place, which everyone wants.

Rambis is interesting too, but I think he lost his place in line when he took the TWolves job, and then didnt do anything special with them.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Rick Adelman?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

John said:


> Rick Adelman?


No way in hell....the triangle will be the offense


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

why is Nate McMillan on this list?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

His name has been mentioned for some stupid reason


----------

